# Will long distance casting make a difference?



## Clintiam (Jul 17, 2014)

New to long distance casting. Just bought a Squall 15. Bought the DVDs, watching the youtube clips, practicing at the ball field. Put it over the fence yesterday. Home run!
My buds and I will be hitting OBX in September. Avon, Salvo. Catching is sometimes awesome, sometimes fair. We target blues, pups, whiting. Use cut bait mostly, sand fles when we find them. 
Most of the fish I catch are right in the soup. Will chucking it out 100 yds or so make a big difference? Don't see many guys distance casting on the beaches where we fish. Probably tourists mostly. Do see lots of vehicles on 12 that are loaded with big rods though. I assume those guys know what they are doing and are fishing the point.
What do you think? Pitching it way out make a difference? Funny. Don't consider myself a very competitive person, but I gotta catch more fish then my buds.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

In more fish? The majority of the time NO
Bigger fish? Sometimes

It is the rare occasion that longer was the only way I could catch fish (puppy drum feeding on a shoal out in the inlet)

I have but a single long distance rod and reel setup. The majority of the fish I catch are within 10-20 yards of my feet (sometimes closer) and in less than 2 feet of water


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I typically put a spot or whiting head or a big chunk of said fish on a drum rig and send it as far as I can. I then fish with a couple of other rods in close. Just set the drag loose and keep the clicker on. Sometimes it pays of, sometimes it don't.

This past trip I had 3 runs on the long cast. I did manage to get a 4 foot black tip to the beach. Not a drum but fun none the less.

Darin


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

Depends on where the slough or holes are. Caught many at my feet and many casting far out. Always stagger your cast. One far one mid and one close till you find the fish.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

A long distance cast CAN help, but not because of how far out you are. It is because you can reach a good spot, working fish, etc.
Just like in freshwater, fish are not out in the center of the lake, but in the good spots. If you find a good spot which is beyond where others can cast, you are set.
I always like to put one rod on the ocean side of the outer bar, especially if the water is dirty. I have caught bigger fish there, but it is hit or miss. 
Like others have said, most fish will be within easy casting range. Stagger your casts, but being able to cast far is still a good thing.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

In most cases of needing distance to reach fish it means you are fishing where surf meets sound in an inlet. The further you head up the beach the less and less distance becomes a factor. NOT ALWAYS but MOST OF THE TIME


----------



## Spinning Reel (Feb 27, 2007)

Rarely does it make a difference in my opinion. I agree with the DrumintheSuds. I've caught my personal best drum 40 feet off the beach in the wash. The big rods you see may be for the '8-and-bait' rigs for rough water or guys who are into sharking that need the leverage. My go to rod is a 9' rated for 1oz to 4oz. However I do have an 11' rated up to 8oz though I I've never thrown more than 6oz. I've seen too many people fishing next to me catch closer to shore than farther from shore. Plus it's less effort to sling it 100 feet than 400 feet.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

In contrast to SpinningReel....Long distance will matter every single time the fish are just out of casting range. This can be on a wide open beach, in the sound, or at an inlet... Do you need to impress everyone with a 100 yard cast to catch fish 95% of the time-NO. But when you need to reach out over the bar, drop a chunk in the middle of a school of bait, reach the hole between two humps at high tide, sling to the breaking/rolling fish, etc you will be glad you have the distance cast in your back pocket. I will NEVER go to the beach without a long distance rod. But I have also caught fish and big fish an underhand pitch away. For my personal experience I have nearly 100 citation drum, and easily over that of stripers, I can remember the 2 drum I caught in close and the handful of stripers inside the trough. When it comes to mullet, pups, pomps, spot trout, or fish of this type then yea closer is generally better.

Will long distance casting make a difference? - YES


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Most spots that are popular to fish tend have fish close in, otherwise they would not be popular, because the masses don’t fish very far out. The fish generally move with the tide, and if you put your bait in their way, you have a better chance than those around you that can’t reach them. This does not mean beans if you are not where the fish are traveling or staging as they move. You will not catch them where they are not. 

Day in and day out, being able to fish good targeted spots over 80 yards away can add 25%-35% to your catch, in my experience, looking at numbers of fish caught, IF the spot has good targets farther out that can be reached. 

Don’t ever count on the fish being where you think they are, find them. Distance casting is just a tool. IMO, It is just as bad to miss catching fish at your feet as it is to not be able to reach them because they are 90 yards out.

Blaine


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

gilly21 said:


> In contrast to SpinningReel....Long distance will matter every single time the fish are just out of casting range. This can be on a wide open beach, in the sound, or at an inlet... Do you need to impress everyone with a 100 yard cast to catch fish 95% of the time-NO. But when you need to reach out over the bar, drop a chunk in the middle of a school of bait, reach the hole between two humps at high tide, sling to the breaking/rolling fish, etc you will be glad you have the distance cast in your back pocket. I will NEVER go to the beach without a long distance rod. But I have also caught fish and big fish an underhand pitch away. For my personal experience I have nearly 100 citation drum, and easily over that of stripers, I can remember the 2 drum I caught in close and the handful of stripers inside the trough. When it comes to mullet, pups, pomps, spot trout, or fish of this type then yea closer is generally better.
> 
> Will long distance casting make a difference? - YES


With the gist of the OP being centered around catching "more fish" I respectfully disagree especially when the OP makes mention of targeting pups, whiting and pompano. For Citation Drum yeah you might have an argument but for putting filets in the cooler you will have more fish fry's targeting the suds at your feet


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Gilly you have it spot on, some people will learn one day but until then they are the expert


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Long-distance makes no difference, unless that's where the fish are . . . Most surf fishermen "over-cast" 90% of the fish, since they are often much closer in !


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Long Distance USED to mean a lot to me, specially fishing the Point in a Crowd. I would know that If I could out bomb everyone there I could just walk down the Line Behind everyone.. Plus my Bait would be the First CheeseBurger in the Line.. Very Few People Back in the Day did I ever have to go under.. JAM


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

DrumintheSuds said:


> With the gist of the OP being centered around catching "more fish" I respectfully disagree especially when the OP makes mention of targeting pups, whiting and pompano. For Citation Drum yeah you might have an argument but for putting filets in the cooler you will have more fish fry's targeting the suds at your feet


This^


----------



## Clintiam (Jul 17, 2014)

Awesome site. Lots of opinions from guys that obviously know what they are talking about. Guys with experience fishing on OBX. My takeaway, fish are where you find them. Thanks all for your input.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Fish are where you find them but when it is low tide, and due to our limited access now your in a bad spot. I catch fish and they are way out there. You don't have to wait on the right tide if you can cast. You can't always catch fish at your feet. We don't have that luxury with the crowds now in the OBX. If your not using a River Rig or a Susan OBX rig your just going to catch dinks anyway. So you 90%er's fish short


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Clintiam said:


> Awesome site. Lots of opinions from guys that obviously know what they are talking about. Guys with experience fishing on OBX. My takeaway, fish are where you find them. Thanks all for your input.


My opinion is not limited to the OBX. I grew up in NJ and chased stripers from IBSP down to Cape May and up into the Delaware river up to Trenton. My experience is again DISTANCE ALWAYS matters. That doesnt mean you always make the longest distance cast you can every single time. It simply means long distance is a heck of a tool to have when you need it. Seen enough schooled of pups working the back side of the bar where only long distance casters could get to em. Also have caught pomps and mullet on long casts at low tide and the largest pomp I ever caught was on a hail mary cast when the bite was slow as could be and I was willing to try anything. Which was my only fish of the day. So 1 is "more fish" than none. That is one more fish then I would have had if I was stuck only to fish in close like 90% of the mentioned fish are. So Druminthesuds, I read the OP and provided my opinion on the query as I saw fit. I apologize if I seemed of base in my initial response that was not my intent. 

Long distance is a tool. If one is content to not carry that tool around and satisfy ones catching ability without it, I will never say you are wrong in your approach. It fills the need. However in contrast why is it that so many of those who cannot make a long distance cast will post up that it is not necessary? Necessity should be determined by the individual. I am certainly not content to sit by and wonder if I could just cast a little further could I get the fish beyond my casting ability? For me long distance is necessary to fill my needs. Its a very touchy debate that happens all the time on these boards. I agree that so many people cast over feeding fish...No doubt I sometimes fit that persona. However when things are slow, I try EVERYTHING from short to as long as possible and all in between to find feeding fish. In my opinion distance always matters..If you invest the time to learn long distance I can assure you it will pay off at some point in your future fishing career. My 6 yr old can catch the fish in the suds..


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Speaking of which, I need to get back out there with T. Farmer. Remember when we use to cast at the old fairground, where Smithfields is now on 17th st extension and at Ashley High back in the early 2000's? You always put it on Tony P. 
I figure you'll prob read this thread since it's LD casting.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Bronzback?? You got a pic of that "Susan OBX rig"?? 

Signed,

83%er
ha ha ha... good post. Hey, building a 10'er to sling metal(if that Flea will finish wrapping it) Putting a Daiwa Sol on it... hope it bumps me up a few %'s.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Bob, I bet Flea hasn't finished the tip or butt. I tested the new prototype Breakaway rod this weekend and thought about you guy's. No Pic's of the secret rigs


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

I glued the tip on... installed the reel seat/butt section... AND had the guides taped on! He's a busy man.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

chucking it 100yds will make a big difference...if there is some structure or feature out there worth chucking to. it is a good tool and skill to have and one i am always working to improve. don't really "need" the long cast for most pup fishing but big pomps is another story IMO.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

greg12345 said:


> chucking it 100yds will make a big difference...if there is some structure or feature out there worth chucking to. it is a good tool and skill to have and one i am always working to improve. don't really "need" the long cast for most pup fishing but big pomps is another story IMO.


You can always pull your bait in closer with a long cast, but you can't push a short cast out. The bigger pomps and sea mullet are outside the bar and the pups on it or on the edge. Distance gives you more ground to cover - you can pull your bait closer every few minutes to find the right spot. P.S. fish the corners of a bar if you can reach them.


----------

